# Orange Grove Camper Park in Albir, Costa Blanca, is closed down



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

The "Orange Grove" Motorhome park/Aire in Albir (a bit north of Benidorm) on the Costa Blanca, has been forced to shut down:

http://www.euroweeklynews.com/news/costa-blanca-north/item/128312-camper-park-forced-to-close


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info, seems a shame, but have never used that site. Always finish up at the CampBlanc in Playa Albir. 

cabby


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry to read this. We have stayed at Orange Grove many times and find the comments against the site a bit unfair.
We hope all the problems are soon rectified and Orange Grove re-opens soon.
Frank & Jan


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
We stay on the Camper Park Costa Blanca, about 300 metres from the Orange Grove. We did hear rumours about the closure in March but thought it would all "blow over". Hopefully, they will be able to open again. The owners must have put in a lot of money, time and effort into the project. 


Al.
sennen523.


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

I do hope it reopens again , we stayed for a week in February this year and was planning to go there again in 2016


----------

